# δια περιφοράς



## Count Baltar (Apr 1, 2011)

Όταν, ας πούμε, ένα διοικητικό συμβούλιο συνεδριάζει "δια περιφοράς", τι στην ευχή γίνεται; Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος, πληζ (και μετά ψάχνουμε και πώς λέγεται αγγλιστί).

Μερσώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2011)

Σε όσα ΔΣ (αθλητικά, μη νομίζουμε τπτ άλλο) έχω συμμετάσχει, «δια περιφοράς» εννοούμε μια συνεννόηση τηλεφωνικά ή ιμεϊλικά, για θέματα που είναι λίγο πολύ τυπικά, ώστε να αποφεύγονται μετακινήσεις και αυτοπρόσωπες παρουσίες για συνεδριάσεις.

Υποθέτω ότι προερχεται από την εικόνα ενός κλητήρα που κουβαλάει ένα νομοσχέδιο από Υπουργό σε Υπουργό να το υπογράψουν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2011)

Μάλλον σημαίνει ότι δεν γίνονται κανονικές συνεδριάσεις αλλά εικονικές και κυκλοφορούν πλαστά πρακτικά τα οποία υπογράφονται «διά περιφοράς». Ας επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος, για να ψάξουμε και για αγγλικό.


Ωραίο είναι, αυτό που ζητάς να προηγείται αντί να έπεται...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2011)

Ε, όχι και «πλαστά» με όλες τις υπογραφάρες πάνω τους...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 1, 2011)

Δεν έχω ακούσει για συνεδρίαση δια περιφοράς, αλλά για _υπογραφή πρακτικών_ δια περιφοράς. Νομίζω συνήθως η συνεδρίαση του ΔΣ (π.χ.) γίνεται μέσω τηλεδιάσκεψης, και μετά τα πρακτικά περνούν από χέρι σε χέρι για να υπογραφούν.

Δε νομίζω να είναι παράνομο αυτό, και σίγουρα τα πρακτικά δεν είναι πλαστά. Συνήθως το αποδίδω by way of circulation, ή κάτι παρόμοιο, αλλά όλα τα σχετικά αποτελέσματα που βγαίνουν έρχονται από μη αγγλόφωνες χώρες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2011)

Συγγνώμη για τα «πλαστά», πιπέρι. Τηλεδιασκέψεις, ωραία ανακάλυψη (τηλεσυνάξεις με παϊδάκια να μη μου προτείνετε). Να και μια σχετική διατύπωση:
Minutes of teleconference 7th April 2009. Previously circulated and approved by everyone present and signed.


----------



## Themis (Apr 1, 2011)

Αν, όπως το θέτει ο Κόμης αρχικά, το συμβούλιο "συνεδριάζει διά περιφοράς", θα πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι το εν λόγω deliberates χωρίς physical meeting, χωρίς physical coming together, αλλά θέλει να δώσει στη διαδικασία αυτή τον τύπο κανονικής συνεδρίασης, επειδή π.χ. αυτό είναι υποχρεωτικό βάσει του καταστατικού.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2011)

Προσωπικά έχω δει αρκετές φορές και πρακτικά ΚΥΣΕΑ να υπογράφονται διά περιφοράς.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2011)

Αυτό ήθελα να πω κι εγώ, ότι στις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις είναι κάτι το συνηθισμένο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 2, 2011)

Καλησπέρα και συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση. Κι εγώ το έχω δει σε ελληνικές πηγές. Πχ σε καταστατικό ελληνικής εταιρείας:

Η κατάρτιση και υπογραφή πρακτικού από όλα τα μέλη του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου ή τους αντιπροσώπους τους ισοδυναμεί με απόφαση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου, ακόμη και αν δεν έχει προηγηθεί συνεδρίαση (*υπογραφή «δια περιφοράς»*).

Για το νόημα με καλύψατε και με το παραπάνω.


----------

